# KDE Startup

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

gerade ist KDE fertig geworden.

kde-meta um genau zu sein.

nun starte ich KDE und es kommt gleich mal diese Fehlermeldung   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Failes to connect to socket /var /run/dbus/system_bus_socket:No such file or directory
```

Wie kann ich das beheben?

----------

## franzf

Läuft consolekit?

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit status
```

Wenn nich -> starten!

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe dbus und consolekit in den rc-update gesetzt nur leider startetkde gar nicht mehr.

Ich sollte vllt erwähnen das ich davor kdm verlasssen habe also lockout user lockout kdm um nur noch auf der konsole zu sein.

wie ändere ich es wieder so das mein rechner wieder kdm direkt startet?

----------

## cryptosteve

Als root:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Du kannst auch "restart" nehmen, dann startet er, wenn irgendwo noch eine Instanz bzw. Teile davon laufen. 

Oder ist es ganz aus dem Runlevel raus?

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

----------

